# Transmission cooler line replacement



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

are your lines leaking at the fittings themselves?

im guessing yes.

i would just buy new trans lines from parts store and use barbed fittings and proper hose clamps like those used for fuel lines

thats how ive replaced several vehicles trans lines, including class 8 dump trucks with allison transmissions

avoids the weak point- the fittings


----------



## HarleyGTP (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks for the tip boraz!


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

I assume the wetness on the bottom of my trans is the cooler lines. I am still under warranty but I think I am going to be looking for an alternate fix, as I want it fixed once for all.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

So I'm assuming they will manage to get out of replacing these under warranty? 

Changed the trans fluid today, had the car up on a lift and it's dead clear the lines are leaking.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I have a pair of OEM replacement lines I haven't got to replacing yet. I may pop the level plug and see where I'm at and add some as necessary until my work slows down this summer and I can take my time replacing the lines.


----------

